# golden hour at Newcastle Beach



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

spent an hour or so at Newcastle Beach this evening - 3 other photographers had the same idea so we were constantly checking to make sure we weren't in each other's shot paths :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Beautiful ZCM


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

These are stunning, I like how the railing leads my eye into the scene!


----------



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

I like the sky 
Awesome


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

These were some more of the shots taken last evening - the waves weren't all that big but hit the rock platform at just the right angle to give some good sprays




























This man walked to the edge of the rock platform either not aware or not caring about getting wet and got soaked by wave spray then stood where he is (on the adjacent ocean baths concrete apron) for ages staring out to sea, came back, had a chat to me about the prospects of good surf the next day and wandered off into the evening :grin:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

The first one is awesome!!!! Your timing is perfect. A wall hanger for sure!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A beautiful set of pics Zulu, as Dori says, the railings lead the eye perfectly. One small niggle though is the clouds appear 'blown out' in the 1st pic of the 1st set. Otherwise, they're superb


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't have a niggle ZCM .. great photo's ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Ahhh - Wonderful... I wonder if I will get some shots like that next year?

I can smell teh sea salt & feel the spray from here... where is my towel?


----------

